# JAR file startet manchmal nicht



## Daniel4523 (7. Jan 2012)

Hallo leute.

Ich habe ein Problem. Bei 2 von 5 Computer startet mein Spiel nicht. Es fängt ganz kurz an zu laden (auch im Taskmanager zu sehen(javaw.exe)) und nahezu direkt beendet es sich wieder.
Über Eclipse habe ich es exportiert (Java/Runable JAR file) und erst ging es nicht hatte immer gesagt 
"Could not find the main class. Program will exit.". Als es dann ein Freund bei sich gemacht hatte ging es, aber im moment noch nicht bei allen. Ich weiß gerade nciht was ich sonst noch für informationen dazuschreiben könnte wenn ihr noch welche bracht sagt bescheid.

Eine Main ist natürlich enthalten.

Habe es mit hilfe von lwjgl geschrieben falls es euch was bringt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Daniel

PS: hab gerade viel um die Ohren von daher tut es mir leid falls das hier schon irgendwo steht. Hatte noch keine Zeit zum suchen.


----------



## Daniel4523 (7. Jan 2012)

Hab die Lösung bereits selber herausgefunden.


----------



## Helgon (8. Jan 2012)

Lösung wäre nett


----------



## Daniel4523 (8. Jan 2012)

Ich hab mich nochmal umgeguckt und hier um Forum doch was gefunden.

Hier ist der Link:
http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/129587-could-not-find-main-class.html


----------

